# Suggestions for New 85" wall mount.



## jappel2 (Aug 18, 2021)

Moving, need a new TV, Money is important but not the end of the world. Looking at QN90a/ or Sony, possibly LG.
Do a LOT of streaming, and Kodi. PC games also.
Interested in opinions regarding "real world viewing", not the demos you see in Best Buy (they all look great).
You tube info/reviews videos are so mixed it's confusing - VA panel, IPS panel? Etc. Tv will be in a well lit living room, and i'm retired so it'll get it's workout.
Thanks.


----------

